
Facebook Starts Sending Page Admins Weekly Stat Reports - hachiya
http://mashable.com/2010/03/18/facebook-page-reports/
======
Roridge
I saw one this morning in my email. I just assumed that had always happened
and I'd ignored it, and was only seeing it because of Threadsy.

